# Steaming milk for two cups



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Does anyone have any tips for steaming milk for two cups? I'm steaming for two and then transferring half into another jug. But I end up with an uneven distribution of micro foam, one is thinner than the other. Where am I likely to be going wrong?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It sounds like you haven't thoroughly incorporated the microfoam into the milk Dave, try stretching a little less and incorporating the foam a bit longer, and don't forget to tap and swirl when you have finished with the steaming, to try and keep it all mixed together properly. Also pouring from different heights can affect how much of one and not the other pours 1st, lower = foam 1st, higher = milk 1st.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Will let you know how I get on. New machine and I'm still not used to steaming for one cup consistently yet so you might be right on the not incorporating comment. Cheers


----------

